# Looking for T-Shirt Fulfillment



## JBECKER23 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the T-Shirt industry and am looking for a better solution than TeeSpring which I have been using in the past. If anyone has some advice or options for me that would be great. I currently have an audience in social media of around 4.5mm users for the NFL market and am looking to design more custom T-shirts for our fans. I would love to know what better options I have besides using TeeSpring.

Thank You!


----------



## limey (Apr 6, 2006)

If you have that level of social exposure then I don't see why you need teespring.
Create a storenvy account or you own website and go hunt a good fulfillment company in the services section of the forum.
If you can trust them then they could drop ship for you as well.
Are you planning on using your own line of shirts or go the pick out a decent blank route?
Be more specific as to your needs and people will point you in the right direction.
Good luck my friend.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

JBECKER23 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the T-Shirt industry and am looking for a better solution than TeeSpring which I have been using in the past. If anyone has some advice or options for me that would be great. I currently have an audience in social media of around 4.5mm users for the NFL market and am looking to design more custom T-shirts for our fans. I would love to know what better options I have besides using TeeSpring.
> 
> Thank You!


Your best bet is to find a local shop so you can touch base with them regarding the quality and speed you want. They're going to likely be more expensive, but by getting started, you can come up with the exact final product you desire, and once you've locked that in, shop it around.

Just saying "I need t-shirts" isn't enough. Are they simple designs with 2 colors, or complicated designs with gradients? Do you need custom tags printed? Are you working with licensed logos or names?

Call a few local contract printers and schedule an appointment with them to discuss all the options. Then work with them to local in the standard of output you desire. Once you have shirts printed, you now have samples you can provide to other contract printers to show them what you demand, and request pricing.


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd be happy to help out with your project. Pm me or visit our site below


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Teespring is a great service, what is your issue with them exactly? How important is having your own website to process the orders?


----------



## JBECKER23 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have very little knowledge and experience in T-Shirts. We have run a few teespring campaigns and sold I believe 97 on the initial run of our first Shirt and then a few hundred the next time and our most recent we sold 703 shirts. I'm just curious as to what other options beside teespring there may be ideally something that can speed up our delivery time to the customer.


----------

